# Hey SureFire Guys! G2 or 6P?



## milkyspit (Jan 31, 2004)

The SureFire G2 costs $30-something, and lately I've been seeing the 6P also selling for $30-something. I own an E2E but don't own either of these other two lights. Should I? And given the similar pricing, which is the one to have? Other than the difference in materials (polymer vs. aluminum housing), I know very little about either light. Could one of you SureFire-heads please educate me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FlashlightOCD (Jan 31, 2004)

milkyspit,

I have both and they use the same lamp assemblys [60,61] so the outputs are about the same. The 6P is a bit larger, heavier, and looks very nice and shiny when new, but it is not HA III and can scratch up if you throw it in a tool box and/or treat it roughly. Both use plastic lexan lens.

I think the G2 is still a "little" cheaper than the 6P and what I like about it is the plastic housing, it is more of a throw it in the toolbox [or glovebox] type light. Also the Nitrolen is more user friendly to handle in cold weather.

I also had flashlightlens install UCL in my G2's, I've read some people have melted the lexan lens when using the HOLA for extended periods, although it never happened to me.

My vote would be the G2 for overall durability and usefullness, but the 6P has better aesthetics [when new].

Edit: One other difference, I know there is a clicky switch available for the 6P, I do not "think" there is one for the G2 [although some people have done mods to create one].


----------



## kalieaire (Jan 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
The SureFire G2 costs $30-something, and lately I've been seeing the 6P also selling for $30-something. I own an E2E but don't own either of these other two lights. Should I? And given the similar pricing, which is the one to have? Other than the difference in materials (polymer vs. aluminum housing), I know very little about either light. Could one of you SureFire-heads please educate me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

hey uhm.. do you mind telling me where you can find 6p's for the 30 some range??


----------



## milkyspit (Jan 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*kalieaire said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
The SureFire G2 costs $30-something, and lately I've been seeing the 6P also selling for $30-something. I own an E2E but don't own either of these other two lights. Should I? And given the similar pricing, which is the one to have? Other than the difference in materials (polymer vs. aluminum housing), I know very little about either light. Could one of you SureFire-heads please educate me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

hey uhm.. do you mind telling me where you can find 6p's for the 30 some range?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

One place is over here. I know I've seen at least one other place as well. Take a look in the dealers forum for postings about that.


----------



## wasabe64 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Scott,

I own both lights (and just bought 2 more from Meridian Tactical bring the total to 5 6P's), and I can tell you that the only advantages of the 6P are the LOTC and that you can use the P61 HOLA without risk of damage to the light (Surefire does not recommend using a P61 in a G2 for that reason). 

Other than that, any accessories that fit the 6P will fit the G2. If you like the clickie, the G2 can be fitted with the Kroll Classic (~$15) switch available from the Sandwich Shoppe. 

I agree with FlashlightOCD, the G2 makes a better 'beater light'. I use G2's more often, while my collection of 6P's sit in a drawer.

The 6P will scratch and ding, and the added weight equates to more spectacular damage if you drop it (bigger scratches and dings). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Why do I own so many 6P's that I don't use everyday? I wish I knew... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## lightemup (Jan 31, 2004)

Something for you to consider:
I don't think anyone has mentioned that the 6p has the lockout tailcap (LOTC) that prevents ad's (accidental discharges) of light and thus a possible heat (maybe even fire) and even melting situation. I bought a G2 and moved it on because I could not lock it out. I tested my e1e in my pocket without the lockout, and on she came. So I choose the lock out tailcap road. Just something for you to consider. In terms of metal / polymer there is another thread about the combat versions of these two lights, the g2z and z2 that may be useful to you also, note though that the g2z has a LOTC and the G2 doesn't (whilst both 6z and 6p have LOTC's) I'm not sure where these flashlights stand in terms of lexan versus pyrex...

Here's the link of the topic posted by Eagle 1: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB1&Number=461952&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1
Cam


----------



## Quasar (Jan 31, 2004)

I recently bought the G2 and did the Ozark/Garrity clicky switch mod on it. The clicky really helps with the accidental turn on problem. I've read you can also unscrew the bezel 2 full turns to lock out the stock G2.

The light the clicky switch comes from is under $10 at walmart and is called Ozark Trail Aluminum AA.

Picture of the Ozark:
LINK 

Mod Info:
LINK 

The G2Z bezel/lens fits the G2. It has a pyrex lens so you can use the brighter P61 LA in the G2 without any melting fears.

Picture of the G2Z bezel/lens on the G2:
LINK


----------



## chamenos (Jan 31, 2004)

the G2Z has a pyrex lens, and the Z2 has a lexan lens.


----------



## Beretta1526 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Scott,

IMO, if you have the intent to use the P61 LA (20 min runtime), I'd stick with the prettier 6P. If you intend to use this as a daily use light on the P60 LA, and think there is even the _slightest_ chance you'll drop it anywhere other than in the grass. The Nitrolon version absorbs shock much better to protect the LA as well as being very easy to handle in colder weather.


----------



## Gene (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Scott,
I used to be the biggest aluminum fan, (when it came to flashlight construction), that you ever saw. I couldn't figure out why folks would want a "plastic" flashlight. I still love aluminum or metal lights but when I tried out a G2 awhile back, I was amazed out how much I liked it! As the gents above mentioned, it's tough as hell, doesn't dent and is very light. I really like this Nitrolon stuff!

As Quasar mentioned, for a minimum outlay of cash, you can do the easy Ozark Trail clickie mod that Chop came up with. Also you can order a 29.1mm UCL lens for the Pelican M6 from Chris at Flashlightlens that pops right in the G2's bezel. These two mods alone transforms the G2 into what it should have been in the first place!

It's your call though my friend to decide if you prefer aluminum over Nitrolon. The "modded" G2 is a great light and for around the same price, (WITH the mods!), as these discounted 6P's, TO ME, it's BETTER light!

Then down the line, you could even go the BIG extra mile and get some Pila 168S Li-Ion cells, a charger and a Pila 3.7V LA and it's really a winner!


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Quasar said:*
...I've read you can also unscrew the bezel 2 full turns to lock out the stock G2...



[/ QUOTE ]

Correct.

Brightnorm


----------

